# Degreaser



## Kelpieflyer (Jan 9, 2012)

What's everyone's favorite go to degreaser? I use trichloroethane on e units, but I am looking for one that works well on gears, wheels and chassis. When I use the trichlor. on the chassis and things, I get a weird white gummy substance left over that is a pain to clean off.

I though of using my carburetor cleaning bucket and see how that works.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

try the carburetor cleaner, and respond here to let us know how it works ..


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I would stay away from carb. cleaner, it will melt the white plastic insulators on the wheels. I use CRC QD. Quik-Dry electronic cleaner in a spray can. The carb cleaner might be okay if the chassis is bare, but I usually don't have to strip engines down that far to clean them.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

my choice


----------



## Ron M (Mar 18, 2016)

on gears, metal parts, and such I find CRC brake clean works well. Dries clean. I have not had any problem with it and plastic thus far but always do a spot check if plastic is near or involved.


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

Mostly used with the RC crowd, this product works well for cleaning and degreasing... even track cleaning. Also available in aerosol spray.









www.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0095p?FVSEARCH=motor+cleaners


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I've been using Purple Power for years. I've also tried Simple Green, but it leaves a residue if not meticulously cleaned off before drying.

I use PP for everything from cleaning my Bunn coffeee pots, to laundry spotter, and general de-greaser. It also works great on floors diluted, but will strip wax.


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

Kelpieflyer said:


> What's everyone's favorite go to degreaser? I use trichloroethane on e units, but I am looking for one that works well on gears, wheels and chassis. When I use the trichlor. on the chassis and things, I get a weird white gummy substance left over that is a pain to clean off.
> 
> I though of using my carburetor cleaning bucket and see how that works.


What "Broke" has suggested would be the go-to product as you can see on the can "plastic safe." Flyernut gave me a suggestion of using CRC "lectra-motive electric parts cleaner." You want the non-flammable version. I bought two cans that would be available at an automotive parts store. I found it at Advance Auto.(not sure about Walmart) Flyernut was correct, as usual. I use it to clean track, pickup wheels, etc. I have seen no adverse effects on plastic, but I use it sparingly. Maybe when flyernut feels up to it, he can right you a prescription for something better
as he did for me.LOL


----------



## C100 (Nov 19, 2012)

C100 said:


> What "Broke" has suggested would be the go-to product as you can see on the can "plastic safe." Flyernut gave me a suggestion of using CRC "lectra-motive electric parts cleaner." You want the non-flammable version. I bought two cans that would be available at an automotive parts store. I found it at Advance Auto.(not sure about Walmart) Flyernut was correct, as usual. I use it to clean track, pickup wheels, etc. I have seen no adverse effects on plastic, but I use it sparingly. Maybe when flyernut feels up to it, he can right you a prescription for something better
> as he did for me.LOL


It should have been “write,” not right. But not bad without glasses. Mrs. Melanson from 8th grade English would have circled that with red and a SP on top.:laugh:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

My Walmart only had one kind of CRC. So I bought It. CRC makes very many kinds of
cleaners. I use mine to clean reverse units in the steamer tenders. Works well. My can
says plastic safe. Was important to me. Mine is flammable. LOL, don't ask how I know.
Mine is for electrical connectors. I don't remember the name of CRC it is.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

C100 said:


> It should have been “write,” not right. But not bad without glasses. Mrs. Melanson from 8th grade English would have circled that with red and a SP on top.:laugh:


If Flyernut said it it would be "RIGHT".:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

one of the better degreasers is TSP, or trisodiumphosphate, unknown by me what it will do to plastics, though ...


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

I would have to agree the best and safest degreaser I have used is Purple Power.Available at Wal Mart there is a cheaper version for bout $5 a gallon and the original formerly produced by Castrol for bout $9.Both work very well.Safely strips paint from plastic and diecast cars and engines and cleans Chassis grease well.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

BrokeCurmudgeon said:


> my choice


Broke, I too use the CRC 2-26. Great stuff. I have also used the other CRC contact cleaner that is plastic safe but this CRC version seems to me to be better. The only drawback is that I have found it only at Home Depot in the lighting department. It isn't with the other CRC products in the automotive department. That is where it is at my local Home Depot anyway. 

As a side note, in my many years of rebuilding vintage carburetors, plastic parts and carb cleaner buckets don't like each other. Plastic will lose every time. 

Kenny


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

AFGP9 said:


> Broke, I too use the CRC 2-26. Great stuff. I have also used the other CRC contact cleaner that is plastic safe but this CRC version seems to me to be better. The only drawback is that I have found it only at Home Depot in the lighting department. It isn't with the other CRC products in the automotive department. That is where it is at my local Home Depot anyway.
> 
> As a side note, in my many years of rebuilding vintage carburetors, plastic parts and carb cleaner buckets don't like each other. Plastic will lose every time.
> 
> Kenny


I buy it online via Amazon. Easy and I don't have to go out.


----------

